# The best Macbeth



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Who, according to you, is the best Macbeth (in Verdi's Macbeth) and why?


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm actually pretty fond of Milnes's performance on the live 1970 Bohm with Ludwig. There's something about the misshapen and lumpy singing he does that I usually find pretty unappealing that seems very right for Macbeth, whereas the handsomely sung Cappuccilli and Bruson seem a little too rational and sensible for the role.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

howlingfantods said:


> I'm actually pretty fond of Milnes's performance on the live 1970 Bohm with Ludwig. There's something about the misshapen and lumpy singing he does that I usually find pretty unappealing that seems very right for Macbeth, whereas the handsomely sung Cappuccilli and Bruson seem a little too rational and sensible for the role.


What he said. Milnes is also in the Muti studio recording and whilst the conducting on that set can be hackneyed at times, the singing is superb. However, Milnes surpasses himself on that live recording.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

howlingfantods said:


> I'm actually pretty fond of Milnes's performance on the live 1970 Bohm with Ludwig. There's something about the misshapen and lumpy singing he does that I usually find pretty unappealing that seems very right for Macbeth, whereas the handsomely sung Cappuccilli and Bruson seem a little too rational and sensible for the role.


I saw Milmes as Macbeth at the Met in the 1970s. He was anything but misshapen and lumpy. I don't recall what his singing was like.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I find Bruson to be THE macbeth, and I was wondering if there was something better out there that I'm missing out on. 
Milnes seems to have the right temperament, and Cappuccilli is an amazing voice, but to me Bruson is superior to both in this role, especially vocally.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Taddei is a great Macbeth on the Schippers set. Unfortunately the edition used is cut and Nilsson doesn't cope with the colluatura.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

howlingfantods said:


> I'm actually pretty fond of Milnes's performance on the live 1970 Bohm with Ludwig. There's something about the misshapen and lumpy singing he does that I usually find pretty unappealing that seems very right for Macbeth, whereas the handsomely sung Cappuccilli and Bruson seem a little too rational and sensible for the role.


The only two Macbeths I've ever heard are Milnes (the live recording and the Muti) and Simon Keenlyside (performance on DVD; he also recorded it in English on the Chandos label). Those happen to be two of my favorite baritones; while I personally would never describe Milnes' singing as "misshapen and lumpy," I have always thought that the contour of his voice is unconventional (that's the best way I can describe it, sorry!).

Generally, Piero Cappuccilli doesn't particularly appeal to me. I don't exactly _dislike_ him; I just don't find his voice especially colorful or alluring. Not a very glamorous sound--I guess that's how I'd put it. But this is coming from someone who generally prefers American or British baritones, anyway.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> What he said. Milnes is also in the Muti studio recording and whilst the conducting on that set can be hackneyed at times, the singing is superb. However, Milnes surpasses himself on that live recording.
> 
> N.


I remember him saying, in his memoirs, that he received what felt like five minutes of applause after "Pieta, rispetto, amore." There _is_ a lot of applause on the live recording, but it doesn't go on for five minutes.

I'm not a big Muti fan, either, but his MACBETH is great from the casting and sound quality standpoint. I actually couldn't imagine a better studio recording of the opera. It has Fiorenza Cossotto as Lady Macbeth, Jose Carreras as Macduff, and Ruggero Raimondi as Banco.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tuoksu said:


> I find Bruson to be THE macbeth, and I was wondering if there was something better out there that I'm missing out on.
> Milnes seems to have the right temperament, and Cappuccilli is an amazing voice, but to me Bruson is superior to both in this role, especially vocally.


I heard Bruson in the role live and whilst it was at the end of his career I expected much more. There was very little drama or characterisation in his singing of the role. He had an immensely beautiful voice in his prime, but I tend to think that that was all it was.

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bellinilover said:


> Generally, Piero Cappuccilli doesn't particularly appeal to me. I don't exactly _dislike_ him; I just don't find his voice especially colorful or alluring. Not a very glamorous sound--I guess that's how I'd put it. But this is coming from someone who generally prefers American or British baritones, anyway.


I agree 100% and that is why I can't get on with the Abbado recording. I also prefer Cossotto over Verrett as the Lady. Anyway getting back to Macbeth, have you tried Fischer-Dieskau? It's a different take on the role, but one that I really like.

N.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> I agree 100% and that is why I can't get on with the Abbado recording. I also prefer Cossotto over Verrett as the Lady. Anyway getting back to Macbeth, have you tried Fischer-Dieskau? It's a different take on the role, but one that I really like.
> 
> N.


I've never actually listened to Fischer-Dieskau's Macbeth; I just remember it, or he, got a pretty bad review in the _Metropolitan Opera Guide to Recorded Opera_.

Edited to add: I've only ever heard Renato Bruson on record (though not as Macbeth). I'm not old enough to remember him in his prime, but to me he sounds like the equivalent of an actor who reads his lines in a monotonous tone of voice. In other words, I can relate somewhat to your complaint about his Macbeth.


----------

